# Forge World Openday Photo Collection



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So I decided to borrow photos from the even from various sources as we didnt have any on the forum apart from the spartan.
mk4 assault troops









New terminators








new terminators with lightening claws








more marine 









new imperial flyer


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I know what the two mini-titans in the back right are. Whats the thing to the left of them? That tank with a dome on top that looks like it has a, um... Assault cannon? Missile launcher?

Edit: Whoops. I messed up B&K's chain. If a mod sees this, move it please?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

storm eagle from above









decimator and the mock up version


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats the Demios pattern pred Executioner.
Mini Titans? Dont you mean Contemptor pattern Dreadnoughts?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah. I forgot the name.

Is it just me, or does that decimator look different than the one we saw earlier?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope just different weapon thats all.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm. I don't know why but for some reason I thought they were a little taller.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That concept drawing for the chaos thingy is by far and away cooler than the actual decepticon knock off they ended up giving us. 

Studed MK IV Maximus? WEEEEEE!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Decepticon? dont make me laugh its nothing like that, the decimator is a cool looking model.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah got to say the vast majority of the CSM fans on this site like the decimator. Besides that sketch looks to xeno like to be a CSM model.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh my, my. This Imperial flyer is awesome, more even than new Termies. And I guess there's a typo - LightEning claws


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah that flyer is one of the best imp flyers to come out of forge world. To bad I only play necrons and CSM's. Oh well quantity over quality I guess (Probably can get 2-3 hellblades for the points or cash cost of said flyer).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the new flyer looks stupid to be honest. I hate the way the wings come down and then bend.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Every time i see a contemperor i want to change it to chaos!!!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

the flyer looks good but it doesn't look like it should belong in 40k let alone the Imperium, it looks out of place from everything else, even if it does look pretty cool. Taking a closer look at the front of it too, has anyone else noticed the three thunderfire looking cannons? as well as two lascannons (and in the artwork behind it, it also looks like missile pods) if they are three thunderfire cannons that would be amazing!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Those terminators are unimpressive to me, they look like they would be difficult to pose in different ways. Everything else looks good though.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Seem like this batch of releases is really hit and miss with the fan base. Some people hate models loved by the majority, while others are evenly split on the lines of public reaction. At least its a polarizing effect rather then a hu humm I guess its ok kind of reaction,.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like all the releases tbh. Really loving the decimator and contemperors.

The aircraft while yeah i agree it dosn't fit the other stuff but i really like it. Id never own one though as its going to need a loan to buy and will be a bugger to sell on.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Tartaros Assault Terminators?

I'll take 10 thanks


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the original mockup of the decimator but the original concept sketch is too organic and looks a bit xenos to me. The strange tank looks like a mk1c rhino but the weapons on the turrent are unfamilliar to me. As for the new flyer. I still like the original thunderbolt more, but this reminds me of the old vought corsair. I think it is cool. Looks to me like a heavy gound attack aircraft.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

BoLS has some awesome pics if anybody wants to takes a peak. 

Stuff that caught my eye.. Chaos Dwarf K'daii Fireborn, giant squiggy thing, space shark jetbike (not sure if that was real... lol), more pics of the storm eagle, and the preyton (maybe for we?)

http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=21056

Thanks B&K for starting this, awesome thread.

Looks like there is a repackaging of all the FW stuff too.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You missed the best one yet!










RAAAAWR! Space Sharks...HOOOO!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> Studed MK IV Maximus? WEEEEEE!


They should just stick studs on everything, things look much better with studs!!

On another note, I'm sad to see no one started a picture thread over here this year. Usually I attend but I already had plans this year (and the limited edition mini wasn't in Power Armour so what's the point...)


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> Taking a closer look at the front of it too, has anyone else noticed the three thunderfire looking cannons? as well as two lascannons (and in the artwork behind it, it also looks like missile pods) if they are three thunderfire cannons that would be amazing!


Sorry to burst the bubble, but from the discussion on other forums and pitures from different angles it's much more likely that the flyer has a centre-fitted "punisher cannon" (check here for visual reference) and as you mention yourself the weapons next to the lascannons are "Air missile launchers" (check here for visual reference).

That would also make more sense overall since, as far as I know, Imperial Guard (and Imperial Navy) doesn't have any vehicle using the Thunderfire Cannon but they already have some using the punisher cannon.

I would assume that the flyer will come with a punisher cannon mounted as standard and then 4 weapon hardpoints that can be filled with different choices of weaponry (2 pairs).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think im falling in love with the magma dragon! the art work is amazing so if the model is as good i will definitely be buying, the other highlight for me is the two apothecary space marines, i cant seem to locate a photo but i saw them on another site. i quite like the new imperial flyer, as much as i love the older imperial flyers i think this just has an edge, also im getting the impression alot of this stuff was done in CAD, take the Spartan for example, it looks far too accurate a model for it to have been not done in a computer, not that i have a problem with that,i say do more of the same,more accurate master models means far easier to to put together production models.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I recoil in disgust from the latest flyer while embracing with joy the melee Tactical Contemptor Armour models...


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm glad they came out with the close combat weapons for the new terminators, but I'm still not a fan of the models. They're just too smooth, terminators are supposed to look mean and all, not like they're part of a stealth unit sneaking around behind enemy lines.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the MkIV assault look a little weird, the jump packs just don't look right to me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think the MkIV assault look a little weird, the jump packs just don't look right to me.


i dont think those are the final jump packs, those are the packs from the sanguinary guard without the wings, i think they were used to fill the gap till the back packs are finished,though it might be a hint at single engine packs.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Was Bran Redmaw not there?

I know a mock up was made for Games Day last year that did not go down to well with some of the fans but I would have thought it might have resurfaced again.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Was Bran Redmaw not there?
> 
> I know a mock up was made for Games Day last year that did not go down to well with some of the fans but I would have thought it might have resurfaced again.


According to the buzz on the forums, Bran Redmaw has been postponed for an undetermined amount of time (other projects have apparently been given priority(?)).

EDIT:
Although, on the subject, this was present at FW Open:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That looks like a giant cornflake with a mouth in the middle heh.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That looks like a giant cornflake with a mouth in the middle heh.


thats a khorneflake


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

No, it's Redmaw Bran(flake).


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

xenobiotic said:


> No, it's Redmaw Bran(flake).


I will now imagine space puppies every time I eat Bran cereal... After my recent loss to the space wolves, I am totally going to buy a box of Bran and eat to my pride's content!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Folks are complaining about those Terminators and that they don't look "Badass" enough.

I was under the impression they were 30K Pre-Heresy and if so they are perfect for that time frame.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Folks are complaining about those Terminators and that they don't look "Badass" enough.
> 
> I was under the impression they were 30K Pre-Heresy and if so they are perfect for that time frame.


Huh, i thought that they were just a style of armor that was diffrent because it was made on a diffrent forgeworld. *shrugs* No matter what tho i like the look of them. Im liking the looks of theose hammers and claws also.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not really complaining, they'd look great next to a couple contemptors, I'm just not a fan of the contemptors either. Just not my taste, to each their own.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I do like those terminators and the CC weapons but I just don't think they have posed them well, they all look too static. But if you look at the componants, I can see better ways of using what is there.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yer i could see them been mixed with the current plastic termis.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Really not a fan of the Terminator's weapons (thunder hammer and shield poorly done IMO) But the Imperial Guard Flyer and Stormeagle look awesome 
Are those Contemptors even more fatter now?


----------

